# WHY THE world DOESN'T need Superman Returns...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Let me start this out by saying that I really wanted to like this film. I mean-I REALLY wanted to like it and don't get me wrong-there are parts of the film that are just breathtaking in their execution...If you thought a man could fly in the Donner film, you'll really believe it in this one. The action pieces make the film and if you are partial to that, then you'll find this the best film of the year...

But...

That being said, there is the plot...the story...and for some reason, Bryan Singer and his writers have fallen down on the job here in a big way... 
If there's anything I dislike more in a film is when it doesn't stay true to it's own internal logic and SR speeds right past it faster than a speeding bullet...I'll discuss these points later in this thread when more people have seen the film....

I didn't hate this movie-i was more disappointed in it's failures than anything else-I like that Singer uses Noell Niell and Jack Larson as more than glorified extras...i didn't like the new costume...Kevin Spacey was way underutilized...Brandon Routh was a good superman and kate bosworth actually reminded me of the lois from the old fleischer cartoons...

Anyway, am curious about other people's responses to this film...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

In a nutshell, loved the movie, hated the last scenes (after the climax).

They could have gone one way or another with them and just LEFT it dangling there.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well...think the movie thru and ALL the dangling scenes in it...they're not only at the end, but think about this(SPOILER)-instead of the stupid crawl at the beginning of the movie, open it with luthor and the old lady with a "three years earlier" subtitle, proceed to luthor at the fortress-he says "show me everything" and THEN the credits...superman returns and in my film, Luthor has used the old ladie's fortune and the crystals to make LexCorp into the most influencial corporation in the world and we go on from there....wouldn't you like to see THAT movie?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> well...think the movie thru and ALL the dangling scenes in it...they're not only at the end, but think about this(SPOILER)-instead of the stupid crawl at the beginning of the movie, open it with luthor and the old lady with a "three years earlier" subtitle, proceed to luthor at the fortress-he says "show me everything" and THEN the credits...superman returns and in my film, Luthor has used the old ladie's fortune and the crystals to make LexCorp into the most influencial corporation in the world and we go on from there....wouldn't you like to see THAT movie?


I go to movies, especially summer movies, to escape. That sounds too much like real life. :lol:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, there's escape and then there's escape...there's nothing wrong in actually thinking thru a script-this one subsists on it's admittedly amazing special effects because the script has so many holes a mach truck can drive thru it


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

The movie should have ended with Lex Luther Stranded on the Island..Everything past that was crap


----------

